# Praetorius' "Terpsichore"



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

I read that he actually didn't compose the dances in the collection, he simply gathered them. Is this true? Or can some of it be attributed to him? 

I know that authorship of Renaissance music is usually vague and relative, so some clarification would be greatly appreciated!

(Oh, and feel free to use this thread as a way to discuss the quality and attributes of the works themselves!)


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Mostly, Praetorius wanted to preserve what he saw as some of the best popular dances, mostly from France and Italy. So the dances themselves weren't original, but Praetorius may have made some of the four and five voice arrangements.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Whistler Fred said:


> Mostly, Praetorius wanted to preserve what he saw as some of the best popular dances, mostly from France and Italy. So the dances themselves weren't original, but Praetorius may have made some of the four and five voice arrangements.


Yes they are a compilation, the arrangements by Praetorius.

And aren't we more than glad he did? Great stuff there


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes I think Praetorius was a publisher as well as a composer. A comparative example is Susato's compilation _Danserye_ which is another of the joys of renaissance dance music.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

The collections of both Praetorius and Susato are absolutely delightful. They sure don't make dance music like they used to, nowadays.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Slightly later, but in many ways just as good is Mr Playford's Dancing Master, for example this from Les Witches or this from the Broadside Band.

Luckily these are still danced today.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

This discussion gave me an interesting idea...

TC should organize a dance party using this music! I know it sounds campy, but it may actually work. :lol:


----------

